#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-01-21
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-01-22
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2015-01-25
<thiago-prado> opa
<thiago-prado> pessoal eu sou novo em IRC
<thiago-prado> gostaria de saber alguns canais da freenode que sejam em pt-br
<thiago-prado> por um acaso acabei descobrindo este e já gostei hehe
<thiago-prado> se souberem outros pra indicar eu agradeço
<thiago-prado> abraço
